# Chong Moo Sa Nym Ivan Bergeron



## dmdfromhamilton (Feb 25, 2005)

> Chong Moo Sa Nym Ivan Bergeron, a 7th degree Black Belt with the World Dahn Moo Do Association, has over 40 years of martial arts experience. Master Bergeron was Grandmaster Inn Shuk Paks first student, and together they opened the first Kuk Sool-Hapkido school in Canada from 1967 to 1969.* Master Bergerons experience in the Korean Martial Arts is extensive; he was honored with an 8th degree Black Belt in Kong Shin Bup, a 5th degree in Tae Keuk Do, a 4th degree* with the World Kuk Sool Won Association, a 4th degree in Jiu Jitsu and a 1st Degree in Judo. Master Bergeron spent a lot of years seeking and training with the most knowledgeable Grandmasters in the Korean Martial Art of Hapkido, and he also studied other disciplines.* His knowledge and experience is invaluable to the World Dahn Moo Do Association.



I was just wondering if any one here knows anything about ivan bergeron the second highest ranking student of dahn moo do. I was wondering how different Kong Shin Bup and Tae Keuk Do are from each other and from Dahn Moo Do. I believe one member here is a high ranking student of Kong Shin Bup i was wondering if he could enlighten me.And  on a related subject who owns the kuk sool won name in Canada i remember hearing somewhere that it used to (or still does?) belong to the Dahn Moo Do association which used to be Kuk Sool Won Canada?

Thank You :asian:


----------



## Miles (Feb 27, 2005)

No, never heard of him.  

 Have never heard the title "Chong Moo Sa" either.

 Miles


----------



## Dusty (Feb 28, 2005)

i have been training under gm timmerman for the past year or so. i live in Burlington, but try to make the trip north to the soo once every few months for a few days. my knowlegde is still a little shakey on these subjects, so i think that all of these arts are all kuk sool based. i know kong shin uses the entire kuk sool curriculm with much more demanding physical and breaking requirements. tae keuk do was created by gm Pak as was Kong ship, so i would imagine that it has the same base as well.master Bergeron was a high ranking kuk sool practitioner under gm Pak as well. the name kuk sool won canada is owned by the gentleman who owns dahm mudo. try reading this for a little more info:

http://nkmaa.ca/founders.html
if i was wrong on any facts, i apologize.i have been known to be wrong once in a while.


----------



## kuntawguro (Mar 25, 2007)

I personally know  Master Ivan Bergeron and find him to be a very knowledgable man. He has been very active in promoting the martial arts in Canada for many years. His group from Elliot Lake Ontario  are well known and respected.


----------

